# 99
.
     2013    09.2014  ,    312?      ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


,   .

----------


## Gera77

**, 
 ,

----------

"  "  ,      312 ,   312     ,      (   99 2014)  " "      13001  1         (       ,         312).

----------


## Gera77

**, 
 ,           ,   ,    .. -           (       , )

----------

,  ,        312 (   ),       99.
    2013        99,     (   312;   2013  , ..     ,     312)       1 . (         312).
  ,          99?

----------


## Leila

**, . 7 . 3    05.05.2014  99-.
  1   13001, ,   .

----------


## Gera77

:
7.** ,     ,         , **     4     (    ) ** .               4     (    )         ,    .              4     (    )   ,    .

----------

2012 .,       99-     .   .      ,      99-? ..  2012       .    -

----------


## inteloffice

,  ,     13001,          .

----------


## Gera77

99-,   
      ,

----------


## tm

, ,  ?   . 
1 .    "             ,    ,     .                .    :  ;       ;   ,      ;  ,   ."     "       ,    ,        "
2 .    "       ,    ,        ".

----------


## Gera77



----------


## tm

, Gera77!!!

----------


## inteloffice

,       ,        ,   

1)     ,          
2)   ,   . 

      ,

----------


## tm

*inteloffice*,      ,     ,      . . ?

----------


## Dimaspecdo

.   .    ,       .  ""    ,   ,               99-  05.05.2014      4  1 .     ,  ,     ,       ?       ,,.

----------


## Gera77

*Dimaspecdo*, 
	       - ,   .
	        -   .
	   ,          ,       .        .
	 1  2014 .  ,     ,       .
	            ,    .     ,             ,    .
	    :
	    :
	      :

----------


## MarusiaME

2004  -   ,     99-?
     .   ...   ...

----------


## almira

,  ,        

  -  ( ,   ,   .)

 ,   29  2018      (      )    

""   ,  ,   ,    ,

----------


## MarusiaME

> ,  ,        
> 
>   -  ( ,   ,   .)
> 
>  ,   29  2018      (      )    
> 
> ""   ,  ,   ,    ,


  ,    ?

----------


## almira

-   )))

      -       (  ) - ,  -

----------


## almira

> ,  ,     ,       ?


    -      )

1.             , ..      
2.   -   ,        ,     ,

----------


## Dionne

> 2004  -   ,     99-?
>      .   ...   ...


     ?

----------

. 
, ,  2014 .     99      .          .      :"      ( )           05.05.2014 N 99-."            :"      ( ) ..."

 .

----------


## Gera77

**    :"      ( ) ..."

----------

> **    :"      ( ) ..."


 !

----------


## 1101

!     2011 .     (      -   )  13 .      ?        .      ?  ?

----------


## Gera77

13001  -  6

----------

!
   2008     .     .    13 ,      .      13       .
 ?

----------


## inteloffice

01  2009 ,   1   .    ,        ,    ,    .     13001    +  800 +    ( / +    /  )

----------

!

----------

, ,  13      : .1,  ,  .1,  .2,  .3
?

----------


## inteloffice

,    01  2009      (   /),         13001

----------


## TACH

99- :     (.12 .3    05.05.2014 N 99-)

----------

> !     2011 .     (      -   )  13 .      ?        .      ?  ?


  ,      !
 -  2012 ,  2019           .  ,          ? , -     ,   , ?
!

----------

